# Milia



## karrieann

has anyone ever had this? i have this yucky whitehead looking thing right in the inner corner of my eye. yuck, yuck, yuck. it looks like i have an eye goobie. i have determined that it is milia, but i'm not sure what to do to get rid of it.

do you think an aesthetician could help? everything i have found says to see a dermatologist. is this my only option, other than living with an yucky eye goob. yuck. i will go see my dr if that is my only recourse


----------



## spazbaby

Originally Posted by *karrie ann* has anyone ever had this? i have this yucky whitehead looking thing right in the inner corner of my eye. yuck, yuck, yuck. it looks like i have an eye goobie. i have determined that it is milia, but i'm not sure what to do to get rid of it. 
do you think an esthetician could help? everything i have found says to see a dermatologist. is this my only option, other than living with an yucky eye goob. yuck. i will go see my dr if that is my only recourse

If it's IN your eye then I'd probably see the eye doctor.


----------



## karrieann

no, it's not in my eye. just right on the inner corner. on the skin. what i read said it is caused by skin cells clogging the pore.


----------



## Liz

yea, i have some of those. but they're not too big.

it would be best to go to a professional to get rid of them since the skin around your eyes are so thin and delicate.


----------



## monniej

i'd be extremely careful of anything around your eyes. i'm an esthetician and i would probably suggest going to a dermatologist or even a your medical doctor if you had something that close to your eye.

Originally Posted by *karrie ann* has anyone ever had this? i have this yucky whitehead looking thing right in the inner corner of my eye. yuck, yuck, yuck. it looks like i have an eye goobie. i have determined that it is milia, but i'm not sure what to do to get rid of it. 
do you think an aesthetician could help? everything i have found says to see a dermatologist. is this my only option, other than living with an yucky eye goob. yuck. i will go see my dr if that is my only recourse


----------



## Liz

i think milia is from having clogged pores in the thin skin around your eyes. from stuff like makeup and moisturizers. it gets clogged and you usually don't exfoliate that area, so it can't come out.


----------



## MARIAN

this is caused by using an oil based makeup remover. this has to be lanced and then removed.

Originally Posted by *karrie ann* has anyone ever had this? i have this yucky whitehead looking thing right in the inner corner of my eye. yuck, yuck, yuck. it looks like i have an eye goobie. i have determined that it is milia, but i'm not sure what to do to get rid of it. 
do you think an aesthetician could help? everything i have found says to see a dermatologist. is this my only option, other than living with an yucky eye goob. yuck. i will go see my dr if that is my only recourse


----------



## glamslam

Yes I have these too but not just one, I have little areas of them. I have them on either side of my nose, like in the under eye area, kinda where the sunglasses rest. I heard that they're caused by sweat and oil that clog the pore and form a hard waxy substance under the skin. They are difficult to remove and usually require lancing like Marian said. Depending on how close the milia is to your actual eye, would determine what you can do about it at home. Mine are not too close to my actual eye. I have tried dabbing salicylic acid based toner on the area with a cotton swab. I also changed the way I use eye cream; I apply it more sparingly in the under eye area so it won't seep down to where the milia are. I try to concentrate my eye cream to the upper lids and outer corners. Also I clean my sunglasses regularly with alcohol to avoid oily buildup. I don't expect a miraculous change but I do feel a little change. I hate milia b/c no matter how much concelaer you use, it can't be covered up, you always can see the bumps.


----------



## sportygirl

ugh i have these and hate them too! They won't go away no matter what and i have gone to derms. to see what advice they can offer and have gotten no real good advice. I have even tried popping them myself but that leaves a bad scar so i don't recommend that.

Has anyone gotten them removed?? I would love to hear from someone how has and how the process went!


----------



## vanilla_sky

Originally Posted by *Liz* i think milia is from having clogged pores in the thin skin around your eyes. from stuff like makeup and moisturizers. it gets clogged and you usually don't exfoliate that area, so it can't come out. they say milia can be the result of overmoisturising.. but i also seen them on people that do not use cosmetics at all...


----------



## sportygirl

really? i never heard that before. I don't think that I over moisterize but I wonder if that is true.


----------



## Petra

I get those horrid things all the time. I ended up going to a dermatologist to get them removed. She provided me with a lancet and suggested I could remove them myself -- obviously not adviseable if they are anywhere near the eye area, or if you are not particularly deft of hand. Otherwise (if they happen to show up elsewhere), you could use an aha to peel the area slightly which makes extraction a little easier. I've also used perscription retinoic acid which brings them to the surface, hence making them easrier to remove.

Good luck.

Originally Posted by *karrie ann* has anyone ever had this? i have this yucky whitehead looking thing right in the inner corner of my eye. yuck, yuck, yuck. it looks like i have an eye goobie. i have determined that it is milia, but i'm not sure what to do to get rid of it. 
do you think an aesthetician could help? everything i have found says to see a dermatologist. is this my only option, other than living with an yucky eye goob. yuck. i will go see my dr if that is my only recourse


----------



## sportygirl

thanks for the advice, i think i'm going to make an appointment with my dermatologist. There is no way that i'm going to try to get rid of them by myself!


----------



## Petra

Where did you get your hands on tca solution? Isn't that only available through dermatologists and aestheticians? And what is AVC? Because if this stuff works, I want it!

Originally Posted by *Naturally* I had one up until last night! It was starting to bug me only because I could see a tiny little white dot in the center ..so I figured whatever I was doing was helping it surface or come out! So last night I worked at it ..popping that darn little thing out ..and I did ..and treated the area afterwards with some ACV. When I woke up this morning I half expected it to still be visible ..but it's TOTALLY GONE! 
What I did to get it to where it was easy to get rid of was I used TCA peel. I would get a q-tip wet with TCA solution and dab the milia and let it sit for 5 mins. Then I'd rinse off with a damp cotton ball and apply acv on a q-tip. Repeated applications every so often helped bring it to the surface allowing me to remove it.


----------



## karrieann

thanks kim for the information. i know what acv stands for. apple cider vinegar. but the tca solution has me stumped. what is it? i tried quite a while back using the acv on mine and no magic results but i am going try again and be more persistant. this silly thing is driving me crazy!!






i am so gladyou were able to show yours who's the boss!





Originally Posted by *Petra* Where did you get your hands on tca solution? Isn't that only available through dermatologists and aestheticians? And what is AVC? Because if this stuff works, I want it!


----------



## bella

hi,

If it is an allergen reaction, you should go to see a dermatologist. If it is skin problem, a soap may resolve it. Major skin problems are caused by freeradical, you know. "FunPrese" soap, actually the key ingredient, removes and rstrains freeradical on your skin. You don't worry about its stimulus on your skin. It is so gentle that it can be used even on a infant's skin.

I love the soap even though there are other skin care item of the brand. You can find it online, actually at Froogle. So nice and you can't miss it!


----------



## Luvable_D

(What I did to get it to where it was easy to get rid of was I used TCA peel. I would get a q-tip wet with TCA solution and dab the milia and let it sit for 5 mins. Then I'd rinse off with a damp cotton ball and apply acv on a q-tip. Repeated applications every so often helped bring it to the surface allowing me to remove it.)

Hi Everyone,

I have the little bumps too but I never really thought about it much. Can you tell me what TCA is? I have heard that ACV works on blackheads too but I didn't know that it worked on white bumps.


----------



## karrieann

oh happy day!!! i used the acv on a q-tip for two days in a row. i did it very carefully because that darn bump was soooo close to my eye.

the first day all i noticed was that my skin seemed to be red where i had applied the acv. the next day i did the acv again. the area continued to be red and sort of scabbed. i couldn't really tell what was happening with the milia. instead of being white it too was red. so today i used my fingernail to sort of scrape the skin away. i thought i would do this to help the ex foliation and then reapply acv. well, when i scratched at the flaky skin that darn thing came right out!!!!! oh i am so happy! my skin is still a bit red there but it will be gone in a day or two.

thank you kim for that great advice! who knew how powerful apple cider vinegar could be. and that should be a word of caution...apple cider is very strong on your skin!! do not rub your skin with it. it will remove it. i used it full strength, you may want to dilute...

thanks again kim!!!!











Originally Posted by *Naturally* I had one up until last night! It was starting to bug me only because I could see a tiny little white dot in the center ..so I figured whatever I was doing was helping it surface or come out! So last night I worked at it ..popping that darn little thing out ..and I did ..and treated the area afterwards with some ACV. When I woke up this morning I half expected it to still be visible ..but it's TOTALLY GONE! 
What I did to get it to where it was easy to get rid of was I used TCA peel. I would get a q-tip wet with TCA solution and dab the milia and let it sit for 5 mins. Then I'd rinse off with a damp cotton ball and apply acv on a q-tip. Repeated applications every so often helped bring it to the surface allowing me to remove it.


----------



## vanilla_sky

I found an interesting article:

http://www.dermadoctor.com/pages/New...7ACB6A32A13%7D


----------



## MARIAN

thanks for posting vanilla sky. alot of information.





Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* I found an interesting article:http://www.dermadoctor.com/pages/New...7ACB6A32A13%7D


----------



## karrieann

good info! thanks vs!






Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* I found an interesting article:http://www.dermadoctor.com/pages/New...7ACB6A32A13%7D


----------



## glamslam

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* I found an interesting article:http://www.dermadoctor.com/pages/New...7ACB6A32A13%7D

Cool article! I love the DermaDoctor site, always lots of great info, a huge selection of products, and people review them like they do on here. They give lots of free samples with your order too.


----------



## lilla

Karrieann, good job









and I'm glad you didn't give up... Did you use an organic brand acv or a regular one sold in grocery store?

Originally Posted by *karrieann*










oh happy day!!! i used the acv on a q-tip for two days in a row. i did it very carefully because that darn bump was soooo close to my eye.

the first day all i noticed was that my skin seemed to be red where i had applied the acv. the next day i did the acv again. the area continued to be red and sort of scabbed. i couldn't really tell what was happening with the milia. instead of being white it too was red. so today i used my fingernail to sort of scrape the skin away. i thought i would do this to help the ex foliation and then reapply acv. well, when i scratched at the flaky skin that darn thing came right out!!!!! oh i am so happy! my skin is still a bit red there but it will be gone in a day or two.

thank you kim for that great advice! who knew how powerful apple cider vinegar could be. and that should be a word of caution...apple cider is very strong on your skin!! do not rub your skin with it. it will remove it. i used it full strength, you may want to dilute...

thanks again kim!!!!


----------



## karrieann

Originally Posted by *lilla* Karrieann, good job









and I'm glad you didn't give up... Did you use an organic brand acv or a regular one sold in grocery store? I am still thrilled about this! I used ACV from Trader Joes. This stuff works like a charm. In fact this morning I had a little pimple on my chin so I dabbed a bit on with a Q-tip and now...it's gone! Amazing


----------



## lilla

Thanks, now I am gonna get it and work on my milia...

Originally Posted by *karrieann* I am still thrilled about this! I used ACV from Trader Joes. This stuff works like a charm. In fact this morning I had a little pimple on my chin so I dabbed a bit on with a Q-tip and now...it's gone! Amazing


----------



## karrieann

Good luck. I hope that it works for you Lilla. Just please be gentle on your skin with it. It is quite powerful and can burn your skin. I used it prior to the milia incident just as a toner type thing. I kind of rubbed my face with it full strength on a cotton pad. Bad idea. Burned my skin. So you may want to dilute it or start with a small area just to see how your skin reacts to it.

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## lilla

Thanks, I sure will.





Originally Posted by *karrieann* Good luck. I hope that it works for you Lilla. Just please be gentle on your skin with it. It is quite powerful and can burn your skin. I used it prior to the milia incident just as a toner type thing. I kind of rubbed my face with it full strength on a cotton pad. Bad idea. Burned my skin. So you may want to dilute it or start with a small area just to see how your skin reacts to it. 
Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Genre

hi all, reposting this here as i was told it would benefit more people. just want to share this good discovery i made for clearing milia. i used a product called naturalis milia treatment , see www.organiconline.com.sg or www.naturalisproducts.com and managed to get rid of those irritating milia beads after the third night of application. it beats having to go for surgery as those can cause scarring. anyone else can share other good products?

Originally Posted by *karrieann* has anyone ever had this? i have this yucky whitehead looking thing right in the inner corner of my eye. yuck, yuck, yuck. it looks like i have an eye goobie. i have determined that it is milia, but i'm not sure what to do to get rid of it. 
do you think an aesthetician could help? everything i have found says to see a dermatologist. is this my only option, other than living with an yucky eye goob. yuck. i will go see my dr if that is my only recourse


----------



## lilla

Welcome to Mut if I didn't say it before! And thank you for posting this info. I have been trying the Apple Cider vinegar everynight and still no change. I will give yours a try definitely! Thank you again.

Originally Posted by *Genre* hi all, reposting this here as i was told it would benefit more people. just want to share this good discovery i made for clearing milia. i used a product called naturalis milia treatment , see www.organiconline.com.sg or www.naturalisproducts.com and managed to get rid of those irritating milia beads after the third night of application. it beats having to go for surgery as those can cause scarring. anyone else can share other good products?


----------



## Genre

hihi, its my pleasure. I tried apple cider too previously and it didn't work either. I was recommended to this milia treatment too and i am glad it worked beautifully for me. so i hope to help others in the same plight!

Originally Posted by *lilla*



Welcome to Mut if I didn't say it before! And thank you for posting this info. I have been trying the Apple Cider vinegar everynight and still no change. I will give yours a try definitely! Thank you again.


----------



## karrieann

Originally Posted by *lilla*



Welcome to Mut if I didn't say it before! And thank you for posting this info. I have been trying the Apple Cider vinegar everynight and still no change. I will give yours a try definitely! Thank you again. I'm sorry it didn't work for you lilla. Hopefully Genre's recommendation will. Please let us know if you order and try it out. I'd love to know!


----------



## lilla

You know I'll be ordering tonight or tomorrow....



I sure will let you guys know if it works or not.

Originally Posted by *karrieann* I'm sorry it didn't work for you lilla. Hopefully Genre's recommendation will. Please let us know if you order and try it out. I'd love to know!


----------



## karrieann

Cool! It sounds like a great product. Can't wait to hear your review!


----------



## Phyrora

oh yes this is a good product, i have used it and it helped with my milia problem too..i actually learned about it from makeup alley and other forums, did a search on google

Originally Posted by *karrieann* Cool! It sounds like a great product. Can't wait to hear your review!


----------



## karrieann

thanks phyrora!! and welcome to mut!


----------



## Phyrora

thank u and u r most welcome!


----------



## Genre

any one knows the diff between sebaceous hyperplasia and milia, what causes them?


----------



## Norah

i think xxxx gives a good description of both problems, do check it up

Originally Posted by *Genre* any one knows the diff between sebaceous hyperplasia and milia, what causes them?


----------



## Genre

thks for the link, its good info, i bought the sebaceous hyperplasia treatment . will update efficacy . Cheers!





Originally Posted by *Norah* i think www.naturalisproducts.com gives a good description of both problems, do check it up


----------



## lilla

I bought the milia treatment, it is expensive



$95. Hope it works.


----------



## karrieann

Originally Posted by *lilla* I bought the milia treatment, it is expensive




$95. Hope it works. Yikes! Keep us updated lilla... cuz if it works, it's worth it!


----------



## Phyrora

should work very well, i tried it and it clears the milia nicely. just follow the instructions and you will be fine



good luck!


----------



## lilla

Thanks I sure will follow the instructions.

Originally Posted by *Phyrora* should work very well, i tried it and it clears the milia nicely. just follow the instructions and you will be fine



good luck! Karrieann, I'll let you all know


----------



## lilla

I know!!! I sure will.

Originally Posted by *Naturally* HOLY COW ..it better work for that price! Keep us all posted Lilla!


----------



## Genre

i got my sebaceous hyperplasia treatment yesterday, starting on it today, very excited! keep u gals updated soon!


----------



## lilla

Wow, that was fast! Where do they ship it from do you know? It'll take a week or so posting to US probably...

Originally Posted by *Genre* i got my sebaceous hyperplasia treatment yesterday, starting on it today, very excited! keep u gals updated soon!


----------



## xotinkerbellglo

ok I have like these little dots on my chin and I cant extract any sevum from them. I was told they might be white heads or milia. But they dont hurt and are not as big as white head. SO i think its milia. But what is this treatments stuff your talking about. Does it really work? and how long does it last? I had some of my milia removed like 2 years ago but they came back in 6 months and my normal facialist wont even attempt to extract them

thanks


----------



## Phyrora

never try to extract milia, they have no pores for the sebum to be extracted, any attempt could result in scars. the milia treatment we are discussing is a cream based treatment. i used it myself and found it to be really helpful in clearing the milia. it seems to work by penetrating the skin and dissolving the sebum within. i bought mine from xxxxx this helps!

Originally Posted by *xotinkerbellglo* ok I have like these little dots on my chin and I cant extract any sevum from them. I was told they might be white heads or milia. But they dont hurt and are not as big as white head. SO i think its milia. But what is this treatments stuff your talking about. Does it really work? and how long does it last? I had some of my milia removed like 2 years ago but they came back in 6 months and my normal facialist wont even attempt to extract them
thanks


----------



## Phyrora

yes, this should be milia as you have described

Originally Posted by *xotinkerbellglo* ok I have like these little dots on my chin and I cant extract any sevum from them. I was told they might be white heads or milia. But they dont hurt and are not as big as white head. SO i think its milia. But what is this treatments stuff your talking about. Does it really work? and how long does it last? I had some of my milia removed like 2 years ago but they came back in 6 months and my normal facialist wont even attempt to extract them
thanks


----------



## tyano

I have an appointment with my derm(who is the greatest!!) on 12/6...I'll let you know what he says about this unsightly problem!!


----------



## Genre

Yippee! The naturalis sebaceous hyperplasion treatment works! its all gone now! i am so happy it is just as effective as the milia treatment i used earlier, both problems are gone for good ! what about the rest of you who bought the products? any feedback?


----------



## Norah

yup, i was surprised at the rate of healing too! i have more than enough and is sharing with my sister who has the same problem. so happy!


----------



## lilla

Mine hasn't come yet!!!!

Originally Posted by *Norah* yup, i was surprised at the rate of healing too! i have more than enough and is sharing with my sister who has the same problem. so happy!


----------



## kraez70

My 10 year old daughter has had this problem since she was born- small (tiny) whitehead looking dots on her cheeks, and her arms- the dr. says milia- and theres "nothing that we can do" I have tried soooooooo many remedies to help her- she is very timid, and when people notice - she gets really embarrassed-

If theres anyone with info -PLeaSE let us know!

Thanks- Krissy


----------



## MARIAN

WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO THE COST OF SKIN CARE AND MAKEUP PRODUCTS? DOES ANYONE ELSE THINK THINGS ARE A BIT OUT OF CONTROL.


----------



## karrieann

Originally Posted by *MARIAN* WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO THE COST OF SKIN CARE AND MAKEUP PRODUCTS? DOES ANYONE ELSE THINK THINGS ARE A BIT OUT OF CONTROL.



abso effing lutly! insanity!


----------



## PRADA_on_pointe

im sooo glad i found this thread! i have mila in various parts of my face so i hope there will be something i can do to get rid of it


----------



## Genre

i think you can help her with the milia problem using the naturalis milia treatment, it works nicely . i can understand how she feels , i have sebaceous hyperplasia and milia, double whammy! I think its due to prolong cosmetic product usage. but now thats all gone and i am extra careful with my cosmetic products.

Originally Posted by *kraez70* My 10 year old daughter has had this problem since she was born- small (tiny) whitehead looking dots on her cheeks, and her arms- the dr. says milia- and theres "nothing that we can do" I have tried soooooooo many remedies to help her- she is very timid, and when people notice - she gets really embarrassed-If theres anyone with info -PLeaSE let us know!

Thanks- Krissy


----------



## Norah

yup, i belief its skincare products causing these problems, especially the foundations clogging pores

Originally Posted by *Genre* i think you can help her with the milia problem using the naturalis milia treatment, it works nicely . i can understand how she feels , i have sebaceous hyperplasia and milia, double whammy! I think its due to prolong cosmetic product usage. but now thats all gone and i am extra careful with my cosmetic products.


----------



## lilla

I finally got it and it came from Singapore



I forgot about taking pictures but I did take a few today with different lighting after using it one time. It started to work right away and I think mine will be gone in a few days. Wish it wasn't so expensive!!! Here are some pictures I took this morning and it is very hard to see mine...


----------



## tsims

can someone tell me the ingredients in this product?

ts


----------



## lilla

Ingredients: Water, anionic surfactant, stetric acid, salicylic acid, ;amitic acid, parlially hydrolysed whole egg, germall II, lavender, geranium oil, sulphur.

I tried to copy everything but it is written very small so hope I didn't make a spelling mistake.


----------



## tsims

thanks lilla. i will try to mimic it , i need help with this area too, but whoa i cant afford that amount of money so close to christmas time. if i get the ingredient match up i will post it here. ( i have to look a couple of them up but the later few i know i can get.

ts


----------



## lilla

No problem, let us know how it turned out. It is an expensive eye treatment and I hope it's worth it!

Originally Posted by *tsims* thanks lilla. i will try to mimic it , i need help with this area too, but whoa i cant afford that amount of money so close to christmas time. if i get the ingredient match up i will post it here. ( i have to look a couple of them up but the later few i know i can get. 
ts


----------



## tsims

i dont have alot time right now but i believe from the little research i have just done. you can purchase these products at theherbarie.com. ie.. the anionic surfactant is under cocoglucoside SS it is $4.50 for 5 oz. (it is glucose (sugar) with its reactions to coconut alcohol.

this site is good it even tells you how to mix things but it is not real user friendly you have to look around.

i get the rest later.

ts


----------



## lilla

cool! I'll keep that site in mind!

Originally Posted by *tsims* i dont have alot time right now but i believe from the little research i have just done. you can purchase these products at theherbarie.com. ie.. the anionic surfactant is under cocoglucoside SS it is $4.50 for 5 oz. (it is glucose (sugar) with its reactions to coconut alcohol. 
this site is good it even tells you how to mix things but it is not real user friendly you have to look around.

i get the rest later.

ts


----------



## karrieann

Originally Posted by *lilla* It started to work right away and I think mine will be gone in a few days. Wish it wasn't so expensive!!! Here are some pictures I took this morning and it is very hard to see mine... How can you tell it is working? Is it drying things out? Pulling things out? Shrinking? Scabbing? Details please lilla...


----------



## Norah

i too gave the ingredient list to a friend and she could not mimic it because there were too many things to mix together, she actually tried and it caused her condition to worsen and irritation due to the wrong mix of essential oils. this product is very good and i read in a forum their other products like bust enlargement were fantastic too, very tempted to try!

Originally Posted by *lilla* I finally got it and it came from Singapore



I forgot about taking pictures but I did take a few today with different lighting after using it one time. It started to work right away and I think mine will be gone in a few days. Wish it wasn't so expensive!!! Here are some pictures I took this morning and it is very hard to see mine...


----------



## Norah

i used it too, the naturalis milia treatment was like strinking within days, i was amazed as i have had the milia for years! Some were a few millimeters in size. all those talk of laser and surgery were crap!

Originally Posted by *karrieann* How can you tell it is working? Is it drying things out? Pulling things out? Shrinking? Scabbing? Details please lilla...


----------



## Norah

can't be helped though, don't you just love some of the make up brands, though made with mineral oil (i know its bad). i am thinking of switching my skin care to the natural and organic type, something like the naturalis range, they got some really nice products there, anyone tried the others yet?

Originally Posted by *Naturally* YUP ..I'm sure ..because many of the skincare products have things in them that you wouldn't really WANT on your skin! READ LABELS ..seriously! Most of the time Milia is from a product that is TOO rich ..however CLOGGED PORES are also from products that are clogging your pores ..(Mineral Oil, petroleum products, animal-by-products, etc) 
There's a book ..I see I'm going to have to buy it and post some info from it. It's called Mad Cow Disease (or something like that) ..about products that are in our skincare!


----------



## lilla

How can I tell? They look a bit smaller and also when I put it on, it hurts the area like someone is pushing in there!!! Not a big bad hurt tho, just little. This morning there wasn't a change since yesterday so I was bit bumbed! hope it'll be better tomorrow. I only use it at nights because it doesn't say how many times in the directions. May be I need to use it in the mornings too...

Originally Posted by *karrieann* How can you tell it is working? Is it drying things out? Pulling things out? Shrinking? Scabbing? Details please lilla...


----------



## Norah

yup, i felt tingling sensation using the milia product too, but it seems normal and it does slowly go away after the cream is absorbed into skin. i suggest you use it day and night, it heals faster that way, i started using once a day only at first and realized it works much faster if used day and night.

Originally Posted by *lilla* How can I tell? They look a bit smaller and also when I put it on, it hurts the area like someone is pushing in there!!! Not a big bad hurt tho, just little. This morning there wasn't a change since yesterday so I was bit bumbed! hope it'll be better tomorrow. I only use it at nights because it doesn't say how many times in the directions. May be I need to use it in the mornings too...


----------



## lilla

I knew it!! I'll start using it twice a day. Thanks.

Originally Posted by *Norah* yup, i felt tingling sensation using the milia product too, but it seems normal and it does slowly go away after the cream is absorbed into skin. i suggest you use it day and night, it heals faster that way, i started using once a day only at first and realized it works much faster if used day and night.


----------



## Norah

my pleasure! hope you will get great results like i did soon!



it's money well spent really!





Originally Posted by *lilla*



I knew it!! I'll start using it twice a day. Thanks.


----------



## Phyrora

wow!

Originally Posted by *Norah* my pleasure! hope you will get great results like i did soon!



it's money well spent really!


----------



## sheubear

GREAT! Just what i was looking for! Any more feedback is appreciated





Originally Posted by *Norah* can't be helped though, don't you just love some of the make up brands, though made with mineral oil (i know its bad). i am thinking of switching my skin care to the natural and organic type, something like the naturalis range, they got some really nice products there, http://www.naturalisproducts.com . anyone tried the others yet?


----------



## sheubear

ok, ordered 2 jars. one for myself another for my colleague! we are so excited! hope we'll have success with the treatment of milia





Originally Posted by *sheubear* GREAT! Just what i was looking for! Any more feedback is appreciated


----------



## sheubear

oh yes i will! And i am so happy to find this fantastic forum!











Originally Posted by *Naturally* Keep us all posted and PLEASE post your reviews in the Product Review area!


----------



## lilla

i shall when I see the results.

Originally Posted by *Naturally* Keep us all posted and PLEASE post your reviews in the Product Review area!


----------



## sheubear

i am very excited about this naturalis range of product based on the literature i can find on the web,

very high hopes!





Originally Posted by *lilla* i shall when I see the results.


----------



## sheubear

anyone knows approximately how long it will take for the product to reach me in luxembourg?

Originally Posted by *sheubear* i am very excited about this naturalis range of product based on the literature i can find on the web,
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&amp;l...ment+naturalis

very high hopes!


----------



## lilla

Mine took 2 weeks, but it gets to Europe fater than US.

Originally Posted by *sheubear* anyone knows approximately how long it will take for the product to reach me in luxembourg?


----------



## sheubear

Oh thanks for the reply, I am really getting excited now! Hopefully the order reaches me in a week. I just got an email from them telling me the product has been shipped and is trackable online. I'll be sure to check it out regularly.





Originally Posted by *lilla* Mine took 2 weeks, but it gets to Europe fater than US.


----------



## lilla

Cool! hope you like it. and let us know how it is.

Originally Posted by *sheubear* Oh thanks for the reply, I am really getting excited now! Hopefully the order reaches me in a week. I just got an email from them telling me the product has been shipped and is trackable online. I'll be sure to check it out regularly.


----------



## sheubear

Yes I will, once I get rid of the milia!





Originally Posted by *lilla*



Cool! hope you like it. and let us know how it is.


----------



## amysuewho

I'm watching this thread closely b/c I've struggled with these for years! I finally found some products that keep my skin clear and don't CAUSE more milia, but I still have a lot of them from old products





I use the little lancelets that diabetics use to draw blood to pierce mine and then extract, but it's super painful most of the time. I'd love to be able to dissolve them!


----------



## lilla

What eye products are you using so you won't get it again/more milia? I have been using for 6 days this expensive cream I bought to get rid of it but I haven't seen a huge change yet. I can tell it is working cause my skin on that area is peeling and looking a bit creepy!!

Originally Posted by *amysuewho* I'm watching this thread closely b/c I've struggled with these for years! I finally found some products that keep my skin clear and don't CAUSE more milia, but I still have a lot of them from old products




I use the little lancelets that diabetics use to draw blood to pierce mine and then extract, but it's super painful most of the time. I'd love to be able to dissolve them!


----------



## sheubear

oh this sounds so good! it is beginning to start working just after 6 days of application??? I read the recommended usage would be with their purifying cleanser and stimulating rice scrub, is it really necessary? I asked and they said it would help tremendously but I decided to buy just the milia first, now I must think of buying the rest??? But then it sounds logical that a scrub and mild cleanser can help with clearing the milia faster.





Originally Posted by *lilla* What eye products are you using so you won't get it again/more milia? I have been using for 6 days this expensive cream I bought to get rid of it but I haven't seen a huge change yet. I can tell it is working cause my skin on that area is peeling and looking a bit creepy!!


----------



## lilla

It was expensive for me just the milia cream itself so I didn't buy the cleanser and the scrub. I let you know how it'll be after the second week. People who used this cream say that it cleared their milia within 3-4 days. That didn't happen to me yet.

Originally Posted by *sheubear* oh this sounds so good! it is beginning to start working just after 6 days of application??? I read the recommended usage would be with their purifying cleanser and stimulating rice scrub, is it really necessary? I asked and they said it would help tremendously but I decided to buy just the milia first, now I must think of buying the rest??? But then it sounds logical that a scrub and mild cleanser can help with clearing the milia faster.


----------



## sheubear

oh well, I have just put in an order for the cleanser and rice scrub as well, I don't have any of these products at the moment anyway and I am just so eager to get rid of the milia. I read from some other skincare forum the naturalis milia works alone with most milia problem within a week (but i do see some say after 4 days of application) and stubborn ones best use along with the cleanser and scrub. I believe mine to be stubborn type as I have sought treatment for years with no help. I want to be milia free before Christmas!





Originally Posted by *lilla*



It was expensive for me just the milia cream itself so I didn't buy the cleanser and the scrub. I let you know how it'll be after the second week. People who used this cream say that it cleared their milia within 3-4 days. That didn't happen to me yet.


----------



## lilla

Good luck with your new skincare. I am sure i'll work.

Originally Posted by *sheubear* oh well, I have just put in an order for the cleanser and rice scrub as well, I don't have any of these products at the moment anyway and I am just so eager to get rid of the milia. I read from some other skincare forum the naturalis milia works alone with most milia problem within a week (but i do see some say after 4 days of application) and stubborn ones best use along with the cleanser and scrub. I believe mine to be stubborn type as I have sought treatment for years with no help. I want to be milia free before Christmas!


----------



## amysuewho

Originally Posted by *lilla* What eye products are you using so you won't get it again/more milia? I have been using for 6 days this expensive cream I bought to get rid of it but I haven't seen a huge change yet. I can tell it is working cause my skin on that area is peeling and looking a bit creepy!! Here are the things I use that don't give me milia. And most things actually do!!
Eye cream: Caudalie eye contour cream ( gel like consistency). Revive's eye renewal also didn't give me milia -- love that stuff-- but it's also a lot more expensive

Moisturizer: My new love is DDF ultra-lite moisturizing dew. No SPF, but I find it's moisturizing enough for my dry areas (nose and forehead) but doesn't clog my pores and give me milia. My milia shows up not just around my eyes, but all over my face, particularly on my cheeks, so if a moisturizer is too moisturizing? BAM! Milia



So finding something that's oil free is always key, but most of them (Clinique DDMgel, OoO complete-- all the others I've tried) just aren't moisturizing enough and I end up applying them on my dry spots at least twice.

I also use Philosophy's Microdelivery Peel at least 1x/week, sometimes 2x. The key to staving off milia, I think, is exfoliation. I also liked Dermalogica's daily microfoliant, but I hated the extra step every morning.


----------



## sandy33

I get the little white milia bumps right around my eye area so much now. I have to keep just waiting for them to go away. I have been exfoliating, but I can't get to the area around my eyes because it's so sensitive there. My sister works in a salon and suggested I get a facial peel and use the Donnell Super Skin Post-Procedure Ointment afterward. It sounds like a good plan. I'm hoping it will be soothing afterward. I have just been worried about doing any treatments because of the little adjustment period your skin tends to go through afterward.


----------



## karrieann

Originally Posted by *lilla* I can tell it is working cause my skin on that area is peeling and looking a bit creepy!! Yay! That is a good sign. That is what happened when I used the ACV. Then sort of scabbed a little. I pulled off the scab and the milia pulled out with it!! 

Sandy33, I use Dermalogicia Daily Microfoliant on my eye area. I don't know if that is a good or bad thing but it is very gentle. When I am using it on my face I also go over my eye area...


----------



## sheubear

I sure hope so and I will definitely update my progress on the milia treatment!





Originally Posted by *lilla*



Good luck with your new skincare. I am sure i'll work.


----------



## sheubear

I was told to use the naturalis cleanser and rice scrub to exfoliate and get rid of the scabs after they form from using the milia treatment. It works faster that way. Anyone else bought the same stuff?

Originally Posted by *karrieann* Yay! That is a good sign. That is what happened when I used the ACV. Then sort of scabbed a little. I pulled off the scab and the milia pulled out with it!! 

Sandy33, I use Dermalogicia Daily Microfoliant on my eye area. I don't know if that is a good or bad thing but it is very gentle. When I am using it on my face I also go over my eye area...


----------



## mo22duffy

I've been following this thread for a couple of days...I developed three milia "bumpies" under my eye after using roc correxion eye cream. I began using regular white vinegar...not even ACV...and I've seen the bumps reduce in size by at least half in just 2 days. Also, they seem to be "coming to a head." So, thank you all for the info!!





Originally Posted by *sheubear* I was told to use the naturalis cleanser and rice scrub (see www.organiconline.com.sg/npmilia.htm ) to exfoliate and get rid of the scabs after they form from using the milia treatment. It works faster that way. Anyone else bought the same stuff?


----------



## sheubear

The wait for the milia product is killing me!!!



.

Originally Posted by *sheubear* I was told to use the naturalis cleanser and rice scrub (see www.organiconline.com.sg/npmilia.htm ) to exfoliate and get rid of the scabs after they form from using the milia treatment. It works faster that way. Anyone else bought the same stuff?


----------



## sheubear

Yippee!!! I finally received the milia treatment ! I am going to start the routine today and hope to see results soon!





---------------

The wait for the milia product is killing me!!!



.




Quote:






Originally Posted by: _*sheubear*_






_I was told to use the naturalis cleanser and rice scrub (see www.organiconline.com.sg/npmilia.htm ) to exfoliate and get rid of the scabs after they form from using the milia treatment. It works faster that way. Anyone else bought the same stuff?_


----------



## lilla

Yay! hope it works fast!!

Originally Posted by *sheubear* Yippee!!! I finally received the milia treatment ! I am going to start the routine today and hope to see results soon!



---------------

The wait for the milia product is killing me!!!



.




Quote:






Originally Posted by: _*sheubear*_






_I was told to use the naturalis cleanser and rice scrub (see www.organiconline.com.sg/npmilia.htm ) to exfoliate and get rid of the scabs after they form from using the milia treatment. It works faster that way. Anyone else bought the same stuff?_


----------



## sheubear

This milia treatment is a miracle! The milia around the eye is beginning to disappear! Take a look at the pictures. Left side is before and right side is after ! I took pictures just so I could monitor my progress and I am amazed! I followed their instructions on the steps closely and use it twice daily and left the treatment overnight . It was alot of work but definitely worth it! It seems like to won't be long before I am milia free!















Yay! hope it works fast!!




Quote:






Originally Posted by: _*sheubear*_






_Yippee!!! I finally received the milia treatment ! I am going to start the routine today and hope to see results soon!



_

_---------------_

_The wait for the milia product is killing me!!! https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies2/icon_cry.gif. _

_https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-top-left.gifQuote:https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-top-right.gifhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-by-left.gifOriginally Posted by: *sheubear*_ https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-by-right.gifhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-top-right-10.gif_I was told to use the naturalis cleanser and rice scrub (see www.organiconline.com.sg/npmilia.htm ) to exfoliate and get rid of the scabs after they form from using the milia treatment. It works faster that way. Anyone else bought the same stuff?_ https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-bot-left.gifhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-bot-right.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-bot-left.gifhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-bot-right.gif


----------



## lilla

I will but I want to wait until it is completely gone first. I've using it for 2 weeks everyday and it is almost gone.


----------



## karrieann

Yea!! So glad it is working! May have to get some myself...


----------



## sheubear

Oh my! My milia is all gone after a week of use! I will write up the review when I have the time! Take a look at the latest picture!














Originally Posted by *sheubear* This milia treatment is a miracle! The milia around the eye is beginning to disappear! Take a look at the pictures. Left side is before and right side is after ! I took pictures just so I could monitor my progress and I am amazed! I followed their instructions on the steps closely and use it twice daily and left the treatment overnight . It was alot of work but definitely worth it! It seems like to won't be long before I am milia free!














Yay! hope it works fast!!




Quote:



https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-by-left.gifOriginally Posted by: _*sheubear*_ https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-by-right.gifhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-top-right-10.gif_Yippee!!! I finally received the milia treatment ! I am going to start the routine today and hope to see results soon!https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/claps.gif _

_---------------_

_The wait for the milia product is killing me!!! https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies2/icon_cry.gif. _

_https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-top-left.gifQuote:https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-top-right.gifhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-by-left.gifOriginally Posted by: *sheubear*_ https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-by-right.gifhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-top-right-10.gif_I was told to use the naturalis cleanser and rice scrub (see www.organiconline.com.sg/npmilia.htm ) to exfoliate and get rid of the scabs after they form from using the milia treatment. It works faster that way. Anyone else bought the same stuff?_ https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-bot-left.gifhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-bot-right.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-bot-left.gifhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-bot-right.gif


----------



## **Jen**

:icon_love I don't see any imperfections on that beautious skin of yours Nilufer!

Originally Posted by *lilla* I finally got it and it came from Singapore



I forgot about taking pictures but I did take a few today with different lighting after using it one time. It started to work right away and I think mine will be gone in a few days. Wish it wasn't so expensive!!! Here are some pictures I took this morning and it is very hard to see mine...


----------



## lilla

I really couldn't get a good pic but there were there believe me





Originally Posted by ***Jen*** :icon_love I don't see any imperfections on that beautious skin of yours Nilufer!


----------



## sheubear

I would say my milia were about ninety percent cleared!



Have you seen my latest pictures? Attached files left to right shows the progress. I am still on it for the remaining ones around my cheek area and they are looking good too. I used the cleanser and facial scrub routine along with the milia treatment which maybe contributed to a faster recovery. But I am worried about getting milia again once I start using makeup products that clog pores, so I am considering using the naturalis skin care range for prevention.

Originally Posted by *lilla*



I really couldn't get a good pic but there were there believe me


----------



## lilla

Wow! looks very good!


----------



## karrieann

Originally Posted by *sheubear* I would say my milia were about ninety percent cleared!



Have you seen my latest pictures? Attached files left to right shows the progress. I am still on it for the remaining ones around my cheek area and they are looking good too. I used the cleanser and facial scrub routine along with the milia treatment which maybe contributed to a faster recovery. But I am worried about getting milia again once I start using makeup products that clog pores, so I am considering using the naturalis skin care range for prevention. Wow! That is amazing! I am *so* happy for you. It must feel great to be rid of those pesky bumps!!!!!


----------



## sheubear

Oh yes indeed! Finally got rid of them after having them for years!





Originally Posted by *karrieann* Wow! That is amazing! I am *so* happy for you. It must feel great to be rid of those pesky bumps!!!!!


----------



## sheubear

How's your milia treatment coming along? I really want to thank you for alerting me to this product, without which I would still be suffering from unsightly milia!





Originally Posted by *lilla*



Wow! looks very good!


----------



## lilla

Mine is 99% gone maybe even 100% I still have some cream left and I will save it for later just incase. I like this product. Did you order the rest of the skincare? What else are planing to get?





Originally Posted by *sheubear* How's your milia treatment coming along? I really want to thank you for alerting me to this product, without which I would still be suffering from unsightly milia!


----------



## kimg82

Hi, congratulations! That really seems like a miracle fix. I'm just entering the threat now but what exactly was the treatment that worked so well? I had some milia on my cheeks removed during a recent microdermobrasian facial but the aesthetician wouldn't do the ones in the undereye area. Would this work on them?

Originally Posted by *sheubear* Oh my! My milia is all gone after a week of use! I will write up the review when I have the time! Take a look at the latest picture!


----------



## jessica9

wow sheubear! that is amazing! i had heard of this product before but was afraid to dish out the money. your pictures have convinced me! i want to try the breast enlargement treatment too! haha! it probably won't work...but i am such a sucker! it will probably be a long time before mine reaches the u.s., but hopefull i can be milia free for christmas too!


----------



## lilla

Yes, I use mine under eye and it works.

Originally Posted by *kimg82* Hi, congratulations! That really seems like a miracle fix. I'm just entering the threat now but what exactly was the treatment that worked so well? I had some milia on my cheeks removed during a recent microdermobrasian facial but the aesthetician wouldn't do the ones in the undereye area. Would this work on them?


----------



## sheubear

I actually bought the milia, scrub and cleanser for my milia treatment and I still have some leftovers which I will be keeping in the fridge just in case. I found the products to be really fantastic. I have just ordered the skin whitening treatment set for my skin pigmentation and breast enlargement treatment (Vain me!



) . I read some more reviews about the other products in the range at a web forum so I am tempted to try , the link to the forum is here





I will update about the progress of my skin pigmentation treatment with pictures where possible but I will of course not post pictures regarding breast enlargement in case I get banned! Haha






! But I will post some feedback!



Sorry but I haven't had time to write a review for the milia yet!





Originally Posted by *lilla*



Mine is 99% gone maybe even 100% I still have some cream left and I will save it for later just incase. I like this product. Did you order the rest of the skincare? What else are planing to get?


----------



## sheubear

Me too, I used it for the under eye area with no problems, look at the pictures I have uploaded previously. I think microdermabrasion (mda) is very damaging to thin skin, hence the beautician's refusal to perform the mda treatment for you. This is exactly the reason I avoided mda in the first place as I saw my friend suffered scars after the treatment and her skin became inflamed and sensitive.

Originally Posted by *lilla*



Yes, I use mine under eye and it works.


----------



## sheubear

Originally Posted by *jessica9* wow sheubear! that is amazing! i had heard of this product before but was afraid to dish out the money. your pictures have convinced me! i want to try the breast enlargement treatment too! haha! it probably won't work...but i am such a sucker! it will probably be a long time before mine reaches the u.s., but hopefull i can be milia free for christmas too! You are not the only sucker



!HAHA! I want big boobs for Christmas too! Going to surprise my boyfriend with a spanking set of asset!



It should reach us all in time for Christmas I hope!


----------



## lilla

That is too funny!!! I can't wait to read what happens to your boobs!!!!











Originally Posted by *sheubear*




You are not the only sucker



!HAHA! I want big boobs for Christmas too! Going to surprise my boyfriend with a spanking set of asset!



It should reach us all in time for Christmas I hope!


----------



## sheubear

Well, the reviews I read were good so far, I hope to achieve the same!



Hope I don't get banned when I speak of bustlines then!





Originally Posted by *lilla*



That is too funny!!! I can't wait to read what happens to your boobs!!!!


----------



## sheubear

I used it for the under eye area with no problems. I think microdermabrasion (mda) is very damaging to thin skin, that's why the beautician refused to perform the mda treatment for you. I avoided mda in the first place as I saw my friend suffered scars after the treatment and her skin became inflamed and sensitive.






Originally Posted by *kimg82* Hi, congratulations! That really seems like a miracle fix. I'm just entering the threat now but what exactly was the treatment that worked so well? I had some milia on my cheeks removed during a recent microdermobrasian facial but the aesthetician wouldn't do the ones in the undereye area. Would this work on them?


----------



## kimg82

I had heard that about microdermabrasion as well but I went to a clinical spa and the aesthetician knew what she was doing. Apparently there are different types so I just had a microdermabrasion facial, which means they just buff the skin once and gently, followed by a facial. It felt and looked good in the immediate aftermath but it was expensive and I think I have to have a few treatments before I give a thumbs up or down.

I can't wait to try the milia treatment. If only there was such a miracle cure for bags under the eyes and laugh lines (other than botox etc.)

Originally Posted by *sheubear* I used it for the under eye area with no problems. I think microdermabrasion (mda) is very damaging to thin skin, that's why the beautician refused to perform the mda treatment for you. I avoided mda in the first place as I saw my friend suffered scars after the treatment and her skin became inflamed and sensitive.


----------



## sheubear

I am sure the milia treatment will work equally well on you. As for the bags under eye, they also have and eye revive treatment claiming to be good for treating eyebags and dark eye circle. I came across a discussion on their various products at this link, you might want to check it out.





I am awaiting my order of the skin whitening treatment and bust enlargement treatment



. Both products were discussed in details and seemed rather effective, hence I am trying it out. I will update on their effectiveness. Good luck on your milia and eyebag treatment!





Originally Posted by *kimg82* I had heard that about microdermabrasion as well but I went to a clinical spa and the aesthetician knew what she was doing. Apparently there are different types so I just had a microdermabrasion facial, which means they just buff the skin once and gently, followed by a facial. It felt and looked good in the immediate aftermath but it was expensive and I think I have to have a few treatments before I give a thumbs up or down.I can't wait to try the milia treatment. If only there was such a miracle cure for bags under the eyes and laugh lines (other than botox etc.)


----------



## Norah

I am interested in their cellulite treatment though, the reviews are quite good! Anyone tried please share your progress!





Originally Posted by *sheubear* I am sure the milia treatment will work equally well on you. As for the bags under eye, they also have and eye revive treatment claiming to be good for treating eyebags and dark eye circle. I came across a discussion on their various products at this link, you might want to check it out.




http://www.styleweddings.sg/forums/S...=big+day&amp;f=&amp;u=

I am awaiting my order of the skin whitening treatment and bust enlargement treatment



. Both products were discussed in details and seemed rather effective, hence I am trying it out. I will update on their effectiveness. Good luck on your milia and eyebag treatment!


----------



## sheubear

Yep me too! I was very tempted to try the cellulite treatment. But I am awaiting some of their products to reach me, so I will probably do so after the new orders arrive first. I have got to get myself shapely before Christmas and I am starting with my boobs first!





Originally Posted by *Norah* I am interested in their cellulite treatment though, the reviews are quite good! Anyone tried please share your progress!


----------



## Norah

Oh yes, that (bust) is my second priority after the cellulite. I will probably get that after the cellulite treatment. I benefited from the milia treatment too and have since been very keen in the range.





Originally Posted by *sheubear* Yep me too! I was very tempted to try the cellulite treatment. But I am awaiting some of their products to reach me, so I will probably do so after the new orders arrive first. I have got to get myself shapely before Christmas and I am starting with my boobs first!


----------



## jessica9

haha! i just bought the millia product and the bust enhancement product. eh....we'll see! i'm very, very skeptical, but the reviews sounded so promising. i can't wait to get my milia gone!!! and i've just lost weight, so if i could just get a little bit of what i lost up top back, i'd be one happy lady!


----------



## Norah

Great! I was just looking for feedback on the bust enlargement product. Please do update your progress! I am keen to purchase this after my cellulite treatment. I am sure the milia treatment will work for you like it did for the rest of us who tried! I will be sure to update on the cellulite treatment too!


----------



## jessica9

yes! do update us about the cellulite treatment, cos if it works, i would surely get that too! haha! my boyfriend is going to roll his eyes when i tell him about the bust enlargement cream! i can see it now!


----------



## Norah

We are all going to give our boyfriends BIG surprises this Christmas! I will surely update on the cellulite treatment . It looks rather promising!

Originally Posted by *jessica9* yes! do update us about the cellulite treatment, cos if it works, i would surely get that too! haha! my boyfriend is going to roll his eyes when i tell him about the bust enlargement cream! i can see it now!


----------



## sheubear

Ok great! I have received my whitening treatment and bust enhancement products. I am going to start using them today!






I have also received feedback from my friends who I have recommended the milia treatment to and they all have cleared their milia too!



They were so impressed with the results that they are thinking of trying the rest of the range!





Originally Posted by *Norah* We are all going to give our boyfriends BIG surprises this Christmas! I will surely update on the cellulite treatment . It looks rather promising!


----------



## sheubear

I bought the milia treatment system as recommended. Apparently, some of the forumers here who bought the milia treatment alone also successfully treated their milia problem, although at double the time I took. I believe I had stubborn milia and larger affected areas (take a look at my before and after pictures I have posted and you will know what I mean) . I still have balance to treat any future milia occurence. This product I can confidently recommend to my friends as I have experienced its efficacy myself. And I have been right as my friends have told me their milia were healed too, although most bought only the milia treatment.

Originally Posted by *Linab5* Did you buy just the Milia treatment or the whole system like recommended. The Milia treatment is 100 dollars, it must really work?...


----------



## Phyrora

Hey dearies, those of you who have bought the naturalis products please update on your progress in here or in review center please! Looks interesting!

Originally Posted by *sheubear* I bought the milia treatment system as recommended. Apparently, some of the forumers here who bought the milia treatment alone also successfully treated their milia problem, although at double the time I took. I believe I had stubborn milia and larger affected areas (take a look at my before and after pictures I have posted and you will know what I mean) . I still have balance to treat any future milia occurence. This product I can confidently recommend to my friends as I have experienced its efficacy myself. And I have been right as my friends have told me their milia were healed too, although most bought only the milia treatment.


----------



## Phyrora

No updates?

Originally Posted by *Phyrora* Hey dearies, those of you who have bought the naturalis products please update on your progress in here or in review center please! Looks interesting!


----------



## lilla

I am going to do it soon, but not right now! I've been using mine for a month but I still can see some leftovers... I shall give it another week to write a review.

Originally Posted by *Phyrora* No updates?


----------



## sheubear

Mine's completely cleared but I bought the milia treatment set (milia treatment, cleanser and scrub). It took almost 2 weeks to clear and I still have leftovers that can last another 2 weeks. I am saving that in case of new milia breakouts. As for the breast enhancement treatment, I am in my third day of use and it is too early to tell. I do feel my busts are slightly firmer though



, but the cup is not being filled up yet!



. The whitening treatment does seems to improve my skin clarity but I will update further



.

Originally Posted by *lilla* I am going to do it soon, but not right now! I've been using mine for a month but I still can see some leftovers... I shall give it another week to write a review.


----------



## lilla

I didn't even know there was a milia treatment kit so I only ordered itself.

Originally Posted by *sheubear* Mine's completely cleared but I bought the milia treatment set (milia treatment, cleanser and scrub). It took almost 2 weeks to clear and I still have leftovers that can last another 2 weeks. I am saving that in case of new milia breakouts. As for the breast enhancement treatment, I am in my third day of use and it is too early to tell. I do feel my busts are slightly firmer though



, but the cup is not being filled up yet!



. The whitening treatment does seems to improve my skin clarity but I will update further



.


----------



## sheubear

I think it is quite alright to order only the milia treatment. That's because I believe I have really stubborn and large affected areas which came off quite easily. For some tiny ones around cheek area, just applying the milia treatment directly cured it after 2 days.

Originally Posted by *lilla*



I didn't even know there was a milia treatment kit so I only ordered itself.


----------



## Norah

more updates please!

Originally Posted by *sheubear* I think it is quite alright to order only the milia treatment. That's because I believe I have really stubborn and large affected areas which came off quite easily. For some tiny ones around cheek area, just applying the milia treatment directly cured it after 2 days.


----------



## Genre

I haven't been around the forum so long! Good to learn about the products you all have been using! I am thinking of trying out the whitening system, so please do update sheubear!


----------



## Phyrora

I am following this thread very closely ! Please tell us more about the products you have used!


----------



## colegiala

Some states allow aestheticians to removed these. These need to be lancet out. Basically, they make a little opening with a lancet needle and then use a comedone extractor to scoop it out, voila! It its on the eye lid or very close to the eye, a dermatologist is best. Most likely the nurse or aesthetician would end up doing it at the derms office.


----------



## Batgirl

I have milia too. BUT the thing is mine isn't bumpish. THe skin feels smooth but its like i can see the white bumps embedded under the skin and i use concealer to cover my dark bags but i can still see them and it's annoying me soo much. And i dont wanna stop my yonka phyto eye cream because i want my dark circles to go away =(. But i'm willing to switch to an oil free makeup remover.

I noticed that some members using the milia treament have visible bumps but what about me? Anything that isn't crazy expensive though because i'm just a college student strapped for cash. I feel like theyre mocking me




. Peas help me =/


----------



## Phyrora

Actually, I have used the milia treatment and have cleared mine after 3-4 weeks of use. Like Lilia, I bought only the milia treatment and not the full treatment kit as mine was not as bad. There is still some left for future use. I am actually more keen in the other products such as the whitening treatment, cellulite and bust enhancement and is awaiting updates from sheubear and the others before I order mine!


----------



## sheubear

Hi Gals, sorry I have not been updating my treatment progress. The whitening treatment has indeed helped lightened my pigmentation on the cheek area! I will update with pictures once I have it on my digital camera. As for the bust enlargement, I managed to fill to full cup so far and is hoping to achieve greater results! So far so good!


----------



## shiner

you should be careful with those whitening treatments. A friend of mine has the same type of product, but something happened after she took did the treatments. Her skin began to turn red whenever she went outdoors and she found out that it was the sun causing it. For some reason it had made her skin so sensitive that she would be badly sunburned within minutes of being outside. So just make sure you wear spf with that stuff o'tay.


----------



## lilla

Good suggestion! Welcome to mut!





Originally Posted by *shiner* you should be careful with those whitening treatments. A friend of mine has the same type of product, but something happened after she took did the treatments. Her skin began to turn red whenever she went outdoors and she found out that it was the sun causing it. For some reason it had made her skin so sensitive that she would be badly sunburned within minutes of being outside. So just make sure you wear spf with that stuff o'tay.


----------



## sheubear

Thanks for the reminder. I am aware of the dangers, having had bad experiences with some other whitening treatment previously. This naturalis whitening treatment works very well with my sensitive skin and in fact I use it outdoors as a moisturizer, not having the need to use spf. Its made entirely of natural food based ingredients. This I would recommend to be sun exposure safe. Cheers!


----------



## sheubear

Thanks for the reminder! I will be mindful of the sun! So far the whitening treatment is very effective in clearing my pigmentation. Am I am very satisfied with the bust enhancement treatment too! My boyfriend is seeing the difference!


----------



## charish

hi, not to be nosey,but what breast enhancement did you use?


----------



## sheubear

Oh its quite alright to share our experiences! I am using the naturalis breast enhancement product. If you want to know more, its at xxx. I actually started using their milia treatment, and had sucessfully got rid of all my milia. I decided to try their other products, like the whitening treatment and breast enhancement recently. I am glad to say that the results are quite good


----------



## charish

Hi, thanks for the information. I appreciate it.


----------



## sheubear

Its my pleasure! I will be trying some of their other products like the cellulite and rosehip scar treatment. I will be sure to update on my progress if anyone is keen!


----------



## jessica9

question sheubear: how do you apply the breast treatment?! i just received both my milia treatment and the breast enhancement treatment, and the directions for how to apply are half peeled off, and the part i can read seems kinda complicated...is it? i want to start using!!


----------



## sheubear

Its quite simple actually. For the milia, I just apply directly on the milia beads after cleansing with the cleanser. The next day I would scrub away with the rice scrub. If you have bought the milia treatment alone, apply after cleansing with any mild cleanser. I suggest using a clean cotton bud. As for the breast enhancement, I would bathe and then massage in clock wise circular motion on both breasts at the same time for 5mins. After the first few days, I feel the breast getting firmer and overall breast health improved. You can read more about it at this link,. I do get my boyfriend to help apply this and he loves it



. He likes the resulting enlargement too:icon_love

Originally Posted by *jessica9* question sheubear: how do you apply the breast treatment?! i just received both my milia treatment and the breast enhancement treatment, and the directions for how to apply are half peeled off, and the part i can read seems kinda complicated...is it? i want to start using!!


----------



## sheubear

Thanks for the reminder. I have checked with my doctor and the company. Phytoestrogens are safe. A check on the internet reveals the same. I am quite careful of what I use actually.


----------



## strawberry1

Hi, do any of these products work for acne scars?


----------



## sheubear

I have made an order for the rosehip scar treatment and cellulite treatment and is awaiting to receive my parcel. I just hope that the busy holiday mail season doesn't slow down my delivery. I understand from some beauty forums that the scar treatment is quite good in minimizing scarring and healing so I am going to give it a try.


----------



## kimgabe

Sorry, new here, but thought you might like to know how to get

rid of milia without a doctors visit. I used to work at the Estee

Lauder counter (and after my medical leave will be at the Clinique

counter, so please know I am not advertising). Their Idealist Eye

cream gets rid of them. If you are skeptical, like I was, I understand.

I was able to take home a little sample in a container and it

got rid of my fiance's (it was pretty big, and in the corner of his

eye) as well as one I had. My mom is now using it and the one

above her eye, midway to her brow is halfway gone. Use once

in the morning and once at night after moisturizer.

It's kind of pricey, but also helps with fine lines.


----------



## tyano

I went to my aesthetican for a facial before Thanksgiving and she took care of the 3 milias I had...She works in a derm's office and is highly qualified...always check the qualifications of an aesthetican..some states only require 100 hrs of training before being eligiable for a liscense..My aesthetican was trained in France(she had to take ant. and phys. classes and 2 yrs of training!!)


----------



## charish

wow when i went to school we only had 600 hr. or 6 something.


----------



## sheubear

Just an update on my progress, I have received the naturalis scar and cellulite treatment and have been using it. So far the results are good, my

scars are less visible now. As for treating the cellulite around my arms, legs and thighs, I do feel a slight reduction in waistline and firming of arms and thighs. This is great! Hope I will clear things up a bit more before Christmas!

Originally Posted by *sheubear* I have made an order for the rosehip scar treatment and cellulite treatment and is awaiting to receive my parcel. I just hope that the busy holiday mail season doesn't slow down my delivery. I understand from some beauty forums that the scar treatment is quite good in minimizing scarring and healing so I am going to give it a try.


----------



## jessica9

sheubear...did you take any measurements to see if you have lost any inches with the cellulite treatment?

I have been using the milia treatment now for about two weeks I guess. I haven't used it everyday or twice a day like it suggests because of irritation. Mine definately did not go away in three days, but I did notice them look smaller and slightly better. I am just wondering how the treatment is supposed to work. Is it an exfoliator? Are they supposed to come out?

Or is it supposed to penetrate and break up the milia? My skin has peeled a lot from the cream.

Also, how thickly did you guys apply the cream? It says to apply it thickly. But do you cover until you see only the white cream and no skin, or just a translucent layer? Sorry for all the questions guys, but thought perhaps I am doing something wrong!





Have the breast enhancement cream, but haven't started using it yet. How long was it before you noticed seeing results Sheubear? And also, you are supposed to apply it twice a day to a clean surface. Do you wash first and then apply twice, or have you just been showering applying, and then applying again later? I'd appreciate it if you could help clear some of my confusion!! Thanks!

Jessica


----------



## sheubear

yes, I did a measurement and noticed I am down by an inch around the tummy area, my thights and arms is down half inch each. The result is very encouraging so far.



I am using it daily to maximise results and will be looking to get another 2 jars soon for myself and my friend (she is excited as she helped in my measurement )



.

As for milia, I am completely cleared now except for occasional small ones popping out in new areas. I would think its related to my cosmetic use. I am still trying to narrow down to which products causes it. But luckily I have the milia treatment on hand to solve the problem. Always apply enough to cover the milia completely (i.e. cover until you see only the white cream and no skin), never only a thin layer, it works much faster that way. The cream seems to be able to penetrate skin and break up the milia, some drying does occur but the cleanser and stimulating rice scrub help clears up dry skin and retains moisture after washing. Some of my friends also used the milia treatment by itself only and dry skin doesn't occur, I guess it depends on the individual. All of them have cleared their milia problems.

The breast treatment as recommended is to be used twice a day on clean breast. Yes, I wash first in the morning and apply and then wash again at night and apply to sleep. Its quite easy to use . My boyfriend and me both noticed the enlargement and I think it is at least a cup larger now. But I was told there will be a maximum and I am still discovering that



.

You are always welcome to ask me any questions and do keep me posted on your progress. I am getting a second jar soon



. Cheers!





Originally Posted by *jessica9* sheubear...did you take any measurements to see if you have lost any inches with the cellulite treatment? 
I have been using the milia treatment now for about two weeks I guess. I haven't used it everyday or twice a day like it suggests because of irritation. Mine definately did not go away in three days, but I did notice them look smaller and slightly better. I am just wondering how the treatment is supposed to work. Is it an exfoliator? Are they supposed to come out?

Or is it supposed to penetrate and break up the milia? My skin has peeled a lot from the cream.

Also, how thickly did you guys apply the cream? It says to apply it thickly. But do you cover until you see only the white cream and no skin, or just a translucent layer? Sorry for all the questions guys, but thought perhaps I am doing something wrong!





Have the breast enhancement cream, but haven't started using it yet. How long was it before you noticed seeing results Sheubear? And also, you are supposed to apply it twice a day to a clean surface. Do you wash first and then apply twice, or have you just been showering applying, and then applying again later? I'd appreciate it if you could help clear some of my confusion!! Thanks!

Jessica


----------



## jessica9

Originally Posted by *sheubear* yes, I did a measurement and noticed I am down by an inch around the tummy area, my thights and arms is down half inch each. The result is very encouraging so far.



I am using it daily to maximise results and will be looking to get another 2 jars soon for myself and my friend (she is excited as she helped in my measurement )



.
As for milia, I am completely cleared now except for occasional small ones popping out in new areas. I would think its related to my cosmetic use. I am still trying to narrow down to which products causes it. But luckily I have the milia treatment on hand to solve the problem. Always apply enough to cover the milia completely (i.e. cover until you see only the white cream and no skin), never only a thin layer, it works much faster that way. The cream seems to be able to penetrate skin and break up the milia, some drying does occur but the cleanser and stimulating rice scrub help clears up dry skin and retains moisture after washing. Some of my friends also used the milia treatment by itself only and dry skin doesn't occur, I guess it depends on the individual. All of them have cleared their milia problems.

The breast treatment as recommended is to be used twice a day on clean breast. Yes, I wash first in the morning and apply and then wash again at night and apply to sleep. Its quite easy to use . My boyfriend and me both noticed the enlargement and I think it is at least a cup larger now. But I was told there will be a maximum and I am still discovering that



.

You are always welcome to ask me any questions and do keep me posted on your progress. I am getting a second jar soon



. Cheers!





Wow Sheubear! That's amazing! I want to get me some of that cellulite cream now!!! The milia treatment is helping; I just think mine are really stubborn...but I have noticed some are gone, and they are definately shrinking! Well, haha...I guess it is worth it to wash and apply twice a day if I can gain a cup size! holymoly!!! haha! Thanks for your help! And I will write back with my progress! Have a great day!


----------



## sheubear

Welcome dear, the cellulite cream helps but with the festivities around the corner, be mindful of keeping to a good diet!



Hope to hear the good news from you soon!


----------



## jessica9

hey! yup! this stuff totally works! my millia is totally gone now! i can't believe this stuff!

i had gone to three dermatologists and they all said there was nothing i could do! i'm glad i took a gamble and decided to buy the naturalis stuff! amazing!

still justs started breast cream....will be back with results!


----------



## Avon Girl

I have had these too.My esthetician said its from sunglasses in my case.The sunglasses sit and cause the makeup to clog right where the sunglasses are.I have been getting facials once a month, using Avon micro dermabrasion and the Avon clinical lazer and they are now gone.Near my eye would be another story though.


----------



## fsumom456

Originally Posted by *Naturally* I had one up until last night! It was starting to bug me only because I could see a tiny little white dot in the center ..so I figured whatever I was doing was helping it surface or come out! So last night I worked at it ..popping that darn little thing out ..and I did ..and treated the area afterwards with some ACV. When I woke up this morning I half expected it to still be visible ..but it's TOTALLY GONE! 
What I did to get it to where it was easy to get rid of was I used TCA peel. I would get a q-tip wet with TCA solution and dab the milia and let it sit for 5 mins. Then I'd rinse off with a damp cotton ball and apply acv on a q-tip. Repeated applications every so often helped bring it to the surface allowing me to remove it.

what is a tca peel?


----------



## mcharles

Hello,

I don't know if any of you are familiar with Isomers skincare (sold on ShopNBC), but the cosmetic chemist who sells it recommends against using eye creams because it causes Milia. Isomers makes face creams, but no eye creams. They have serums for eyes and tons of serums for the face as well. I had always used various eye creams, but I did have a problem with Milia. When I started using Isomers serums, it went away. I am addicted to trying new products, so I added back in an eye cream, and sure enough the Milia came back. (I used really good ones too, Philosophy, Clientele, whatever). I am new to the forums, and don't know if Isomers has been discussed much here, but the products are excellent. I have been using them for more than two years and I have no new fine lines or wrinkles and have reversed some that were creeping up in the corners of my eyes. It works so well that my husband asked me to get him the men's products. This is amazing because he has never used anything but soap on his face and is very thrifty with money! He's not one of those metrosexuals, so to speak (not that there's anything wrong with that!). Consider giving Isomers eye serums a try and stay away from the creams. I can't live without the One 3000 For Face, One For Eyes, Wrinkle Viper, Acetyl Hexapeptide, Maxi Lip, and Absolute Wrinkle Defense Cream. The Wrinkle Defense Cream is a very light face cream that does not cause Milia (at least for me). It does not have SPF, so I mix it with the Isomers Sunscreen SPF 20 w/UV Pearls. By the way, I REALLY can't live without the Maxi Lip! I keep several tubes around so one is always in reach (at work, in the car, in various purses). My lips were starting to thin out and since I started using it, my lips look like they did when I was a teenager - full, plump. I actually got out a 5x7 picture of me when I was about 16 and compared in the mirror and my lips do not look any different!


----------



## mcharles

I agree that eye creams are not the only cause of Milia. I think that it's just something that people just need to be aware that creams can cause it for some people. Those that may be considering more expensive or drastic mesaures may want to try eye serums instead of creams just to see if that could be the source.


----------



## Katherin

where do i get this naturalis milia treatment?


----------



## Katherin

Thanks for the link. I have heard so much about the effectiveness of this naturalis milia treatment from makeuptalk and acne forums. I have some serious milia to treat but I need answers as to whether is it necessary to get the entire set (cleanser and scrub included) to heal the milia faster. Any guidance is appreciated!





Originally Posted by *Naturally* The site that many have gotten this treatment from is on page 2 of this thread ..but here's one of the links!


----------



## Katherin

Yes I will ask her, thanks!

Originally Posted by *Naturally* Hopefully Shuebear will reply ..if not ..PM her and ask her ..she's the one that originally got the treatment I believe. I'm sure you could just get the cream and it will work! PM her though!


----------



## Katherin

I have gone ahead to buy the naturalis milia treatment after reading about the effectiveness of this product. Hopefully I can clear my milia soon!



I will share my results soon.



> This milia treatment is a miracle! The milia around the eye is beginning to disappear! Take a look at the pictures. Left side is before and right side is after ! I took pictures just so I could monitor my progress and I am amazed! I followed their instructions on the steps closely and use it twice daily and left the treatment overnight . It was alot of work but definitely worth it! It seems like to won't be long before I am milia free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! hope it works fast!!


----------



## snj

I have problem with Milia too, have one biggie under each eyes.. such a drag





So i did some research and found a product by Yonka named " Yonka Phyto Contour". Saw some good reviews on it from skinstore. However, I never try the product before.

http://skinstore.com/store/product.a...=0&amp;prodID=2710

Will it help, if I go and see my dermatologist first?


----------



## Katherin

Hey this naturalis milia treatment works all right! I had mine cleared real fast



. Thanks for sharing this product Jessica9 and sheubear





-----------

I have gone ahead to buy the naturalis milia treatment after reading about the effectiveness of this product. Hopefully I can clear my milia soon!



I will share my results soon.




Quote:






Originally Posted by: _*sheubear*_






_This milia treatment is a miracle! The milia around the eye is beginning to disappear! Take a look at the pictures. Left side is before and right side is after ! I took pictures just so I could monitor my progress and I am amazed! I followed their instructions on the steps closely and use it twice daily and left the treatment overnight . It was alot of work but definitely worth it! It seems like to won't be long before I am milia free!






https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies2/icon_razz.gif _

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies2/icon_biggrin.gif Yay! hope it works fast!!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-top-left.gifQuote:https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-top-right.gifhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-by-left.gifOriginally Posted by: _*sheubear* https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-by-right.gifhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-top-right-10.gifYippee!!! I finally received the milia treatment ! I am going to start the routine today and hope to see results soon!https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/claps.gif _

_---------------_

_The wait for the milia product is killing me!!! https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies2/icon_cry.gif. _

_https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-top-left.gifQuote:https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-top-right.gifhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-by-left.gifOriginally Posted by: *sheubear*_ https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-by-right.gifhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-top-right-10.gif_I was told to use the naturalis cleanser and rice scrub (see www.organiconline.com.sg/npmilia.htm ) to exfoliate and get rid of the scabs after they form from using the milia treatment. It works faster that way. Anyone else bought the same stuff?_ https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-bot-left.gifhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-bot-right.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-bot-left.gifhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/misc/quotes/quot-bot-right.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images_pb/misc/quotes/quot-bot-left.gifhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images_pb/misc/quotes/quot-bot-right.gif


----------



## beaugael

im gonna try this..ive used acv once in highschool as a project.. now ill try it for sure..wish me luck


----------



## Katherin

I am sure it will work just fine on you. I shared my jar of the milia treatment with two of my girlfriends and they cleared their milia completely.



They were just as pleasantly surprised! We have made orders for the rosehip scar treatment and whitening products plus a couple other items, will update on how it works for us





Originally Posted by *Katherin* Hey this naturalis milia treatment works all right! I had mine cleared real fast



. Thanks for sharing this product Jessica9 and sheubear




-----------

I have gone ahead to buy the naturalis milia treatment after reading about the effectiveness of this product. Hopefully I can clear my milia soon!



I will share my results soon.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/ima....gifOriginally Posted by: _*sheubear*_ https://forum.makeuptalk.com/ima...p-right-10.gif_This milia treatment is a miracle! The milia around the eye is beginning to disappear! Take a look at the pictures. Left side is before and right side is after ! I took pictures just so I could monitor my progress and I am amazed! I followed their instructions on the steps closely and use it twice daily and left the treatment overnight . It was alot of work but definitely worth it! It seems like to won't be long before I am milia free!









_

_



Yay! hope it works fast!!_

_https://forum.makeuptalk.com/ima....gifOriginally Posted by: *sheubear*_ https://forum.makeuptalk.com/ima...p-right-10.gif_Yippee!!! I finally received the milia treatment ! I am going to start the routine today and hope to see results soon!



_

_---------------_

_The wait for the milia product is killing me!!! https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies2/icon_cry.gif. _

_https://forum.makeuptalk.com/ima....gifOriginally Posted by: *sheubear*_ https://forum.makeuptalk.com/ima...p-right-10.gif_I was told to use the naturalis cleanser and rice scrub (see www.organiconline.com.sg/npmilia.htm ) to exfoliate and get rid of the scabs after they form from using the milia treatment. It works faster that way. Anyone else bought the same stuff?_ https://forum.makeuptalk.com/ima...-bot-right.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/ima...-bot-right.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/ima...-bot-right.gif


----------



## Helinia

Hi, I have been following this thread closely and am very excited to find out about available treatment for milia/sebaceous hyperplasia. But how do you differentiate between milia and sebaceous hyperplasia? I seem to have both and am thinking of buying both products since the review for this naturalis treatment products have been excellent. Please help!

Originally Posted by *Katherin* I am sure it will work just fine on you. I shared my jar of the milia treatment with two of my girlfriends and they cleared their milia completely.



They were just as pleasantly surprised! We have made orders for the rosehip scar treatment and whitening products plus a couple other items, will update on how it works for us


----------



## lilla

Hi Helinia, just wanted to say welcome to Mut!

Originally Posted by *Helinia* Hi, I have been following this thread closely and am very excited to find out about available treatment for milia/sebaceous hyperplasia. But how do you differentiate between milia and sebaceous hyperplasia? I seem to have both and am thinking of buying both products since the review for this naturalis treatment products have been excellent. Please help!


----------



## Leony

Originally Posted by *Helinia* Hi, I have been following this thread closely and am very excited to find out about available treatment for milia/sebaceous hyperplasia. But how do you differentiate between milia and sebaceous hyperplasia? I seem to have both and am thinking of buying both products since the review for this naturalis treatment products have been excellent. Please help! Welome to MakeupTalk Helinia


----------



## fiji

I heard that the Philosophy Oxygen peel was good at clearing this milia up, and it's only $45 compared to $100. Has anyone tried it? I was going to buy it, but I don't want to spend the $45 if it won't work.


----------



## Helinia

Thanks for all the welcome! I feel very lucky to have found such a great forum! Thanks for all the suggested cures for milia. I have since made an order for the naturalis milia treatment kit and is expecting the package to come pretty soon. I have read and heard so much about the product here I am convinced its going to work well on my milia problem.


----------



## Helinia

This product is fantastic for milia treatment! Its all gone now! It bare took me 3 days to clear the small milia and 1 week for the large ones! Look at the pictures! I took prior to treatment and after it all healed! I am so happy!





---------------



> Thanks for all the welcome! I feel very lucky to have found such a great forum! Thanks for all the suggested cures for milia. I have since made an order for the naturalis milia treatment kit and is expecting the package to come pretty soon. I have read and heard so much about the product here I am convinced its going to work well on my milia problem.
> Posted by: Katherin Hey this naturalis milia treatment works all right! I had mine cleared real fast . Thanks for sharing this product Jessica9 and sheubear
> 
> -----------
> 
> I have gone ahead to buy the naturalis milia treatment after reading about the effectiveness of this product. Hopefully I can clear my milia soon! I will share my results soon.
> 
> sheubear milia treatment is a miracle! The milia around the eye is beginning to disappear! Take a look at the pictures. Left side is before and right side is after ! I took pictures just so I could monitor my progress and I am amazed! I followed their instructions on the steps closely and use it twice daily and left the treatment overnight . It was alot of work but definitely worth it! It seems like to won't be long before I am milia free!
> 
> Yay! hope it works fast!!
> 
> Posted by: sheubear Yippee!!! I finally received the milia treatment ! I am going to start the routine today and hope to see results soon!
> 
> ---------------
> 
> The wait for the milia product is killing me!!! .
> 
> Posted by: sheubear was told to use the naturalis cleanser and rice scrub (see www.organiconline.com.sg/npmilia.htm ) to exfoliate and get rid of the scabs after they form from using the milia treatment. It works faster that way. Anyone else bought the same stuff?


----------



## susanbee

Originally Posted by *mo22duffy* I've been following this thread for a couple of days...I developed three milia "bumpies" under my eye after using roc correxion eye cream. I began using regular white vinegar...not even ACV...and I've seen the bumps reduce in size by at least half in just 2 days. Also, they seem to be "coming to a head." So, thank you all for the info!!



i just joined and am reading about milia. i had some go away before using dabs of tea tree oil but have a few more about a year later. near inner eye area--not too big. going to try acv - sounds good to me. also think this is from using too-thick eye creams, etc. interesting, though, somewhere else on the web i saw the above roc product as being good to use if milia-prone. crossing that one off!


----------



## Avon Girl

Be really careful with that ACV near your eyes. It makes my eyes water when I use it on my chin!LOL


----------



## susanbee

good point - i will. was thinking of a drop on a q-tip?? will post how it works.


----------



## PrincessCharm

Wow, that's fantastic! I want to try that treatment. I have milia, and in our country, only cauterization is the option for milia. How much is the naturalis ?


----------



## Katherin

I'm not surprised, I too cleared the milia from the sides of my eye down the cheek area!

...........



> This product is fantastic for milia treatment! Its all gone now! It bare took me 3 days to clear the small milia and 1 week for the large ones! Look at the pictures! I took prior to treatment and after it all healed! I am so happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------
> 
> Originally Posted by *Helinia* Thanks for all the welcome! I feel very lucky to have found such a great forum! Thanks for all the suggested cures for milia. I have since made an order for the naturalis milia treatment kit and is expecting the package to come pretty soon. I have read and heard so much about the product here I am convinced its going to work well on my milia problem.
> Posted by: Katherin Hey this naturalis milia treatment works all right! I had mine cleared real fast . Thanks for sharing this product Jessica9 and sheubear
> 
> -----------
> 
> I have gone ahead to buy the naturalis milia treatment after reading about the effectiveness of this product. Hopefully I can clear my milia soon! I will share my results soon.
> 
> sheubear milia treatment is a miracle! The milia around the eye is beginning to disappear! Take a look at the pictures. Left side is before and right side is after ! I took pictures just so I could monitor my progress and I am amazed! I followed their instructions on the steps closely and use it twice daily and left the treatment overnight . It was alot of work but definitely worth it! It seems like to won't be long before I am milia free!
> 
> Yay! hope it works fast!!
> 
> Posted by: sheubear Yippee!!! I finally received the milia treatment ! I am going to start the routine today and hope to see results soon!
> 
> ---------------
> 
> The wait for the milia product is killing me!!! .
> 
> Posted by: sheubear was told to use the naturalis cleanser and rice scrub (see www.organiconline.com.sg/npmilia.htm ) to exfoliate and get rid of the scabs after they form from using the milia treatment. It works faster that way. Anyone else bought the same stuff?


----------



## lindaking

Hello everyone,

I just found this forum and I have read this milia thread with great interest (MILIA DEPRESSES ME!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

I was just wondering if the rosehip oil you are referring to is the same ingredient as this one? This is also used for scars. I bought this for 10 GBP (appx. 20 USD). THe scar treatment for naturalis also has the same ingredient and I think its quite expensive at USD 110

http://www.elixirhealth.co.uk/asps/s...ls.asp?id=1101

I bought this oil for a small scar on my arm but I used it only for a couple of days and stopped after that (I thought it was making the scar more reddish), havent used it much so have no reviews or anything. Just thought maybe I should share a cheaper alternative for a product of similar ingredient.

Prices are not really a problem with me, but only if something is truly unique and has no equal alternative than one should pay 5 times for it.


----------



## marley7204

does it really work

I mean the naturalis milia, does it work


----------



## abbas87

i have had milia for 2 years now and the keep going worse, so if anyone could please tell me how to get rid of them ?

if there is a treatment for milia, can anyone please tell me what is it called and where do you buy it from?

hell everyone, iam very glad that i found this forum because i been searching for milia cures for 1 year now and iam so sick of those white bumps under my eyes, so can anyone please tell me whats the best treatment to remove them?

hello everyone, how are you all?, iam very glad i found this forumand iam looking forward to getting rid of those milia, they make me depressed and i cant wait to get rid of them. so does anyone know what treatment is the best to use?


----------



## CzarnyElf

Does anyone know the ingredients of this milia treatment?

Is it possible to buy a sample of this product?

I cant afford $133 without checking out this product first





Originally Posted by *abbas87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have had milia for 2 years now and the keep going worse, so if anyone could please tell me how to get rid of them ?
if there is a treatment for milia, can anyone please tell me what is it called and where do you buy it from?

hell everyone, iam very glad that i found this forum because i been searching for milia cures for 1 year now and iam so sick of those white bumps under my eyes, so can anyone please tell me whats the best treatment to remove them?

hello everyone, how are you all?, iam very glad i found this forumand iam looking forward to getting rid of those milia, they make me depressed and i cant wait to get rid of them. so does anyone know what treatment is the best to use?

You can buy it from here:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/ext...sg/npmilia.htm


----------



## aktie

Yes, it works, cleared my milia after 3 weeks for 'younger' ones. 'Older' , big and stubborn ones cleared after 2 months and 2 jars of the stuff. I bought the milia treatment initially without the realising there is a kit for it.

hope this helps.


----------



## jelly77

Originally Posted by *Liz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think milia is from having clogged pores in the thin skin around your eyes. from stuff like makeup and moisturizers. it gets clogged and you usually don't exfoliate that area, so it can't come out. does milia include clogged oil bubbles


----------



## jessica9

the naturalis stuff DOES work! my milia cleared up within in a week. after going to several dematologists and a aesthetician, and them telling me there was nothing i could do, i shelled out the money after seeing people here post picture of their progress using the product. the stuff WORKS! and the milia will come back occassionally if you use products that cause the milia to form, but a little goes a long way. i had mine several years. i actually just ordered some more a week ago. it's expensive, but it's amazing that the stuff works like it does.


----------



## CzarnyElf

Originally Posted by *aktie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, it works, cleared my milia after 3 weeks for 'younger' ones. 'Older' , big and stubborn ones cleared after 2 months and 2 jars of the stuff. I bought the milia treatment initially without the realising there is a kit for it.

hope this helps.





Originally Posted by *jessica9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the naturalis stuff DOES work! my milia cleared up within in a week. after going to several dematologists and a aesthetician, and them telling me there was nothing i could do, i shelled out the money after seeing people here post picture of their progress using the product. the stuff WORKS! and the milia will come back occassionally if you use products that cause the milia to form, but a little goes a long way. i had mine several years. i actually just ordered some more a week ago. it's expensive, but it's amazing that the stuff works like it does. Could You Guys write here the ingredients of this naturalis milia treatment?

Thanks so much


----------



## jessica9

Here are the ingredients. I just got mine several days ago in the mail (I mentioned I've ordered it before). Here are the ingredients listed on the container:

water, anionic surfactant, stearic acid, saliciclic acid, partially hydrolysed whole egg, germal II, lavender, geranium oil, sulphur.

The stuff is pretty powerful. You have to be careful if you have milia around your eyes like I do. I've been using it two nights now and you can barely see them. I'm not quite sure how it works. Obviously salicilic acis exfoliates the skin, since it is is an acid. The strange thing is I've never had them "pop out" or anything like that. I suppose since we don't have pores underneith the eyes that may have something to do with it? I honestly do not understand how it works, but I just notice the area becomes smoother, the milia become smaller and therefore the skin is less bumpy, and then they end up disappearing completely. Anyone have any ideas how this would work? I know that some aestheticians will make tiny incisions to take out the milia, which can damage the skin. i had tried retin a and other things, and i know you can find these ingredients, but all i can say is the stuff is very strong. it burns! but the burning doesn't bother me because i know it is burning them away. you might be able to get prescription strength salicilic acid and try that, but this formula is really good, and i don't know if that would work. i also was using 40% glycolic peels frequently to help with them, and that really didn't do much either. so i think there is something in the formulation itself.


----------



## CzarnyElf

Originally Posted by *jessica9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here are the ingredients. I just got mine several days ago in the mail (I mentioned I've ordered it before). Here are the ingredients listed on the container: 
water, anionic surfactant, stearic acid, saliciclic acid, partially hydrolysed whole egg, germal II, lavender, geranium oil, sulphur.

The stuff is pretty powerful. You have to be careful if you have milia around your eyes like I do. I've been using it two nights now and you can barely see them. I'm not quite sure how it works. Obviously salicilic acis exfoliates the skin, since it is is an acid. The strange thing is I've never had them "pop out" or anything like that. I suppose since we don't have pores underneith the eyes that may have something to do with it? I honestly do not understand how it works, but I just notice the area becomes smoother, the milia become smaller and therefore the skin is less bumpy, and then they end up disappearing completely. Anyone have any ideas how this would work? I know that some aestheticians will make tiny incisions to take out the milia, which can damage the skin. i had tried retin a and other things, and i know you can find these ingredients, but all i can say is the stuff is very strong. it burns! but the burning doesn't bother me because i know it is burning them away. you might be able to get prescription strength salicilic acid and try that, but this formula is really good, and i don't know if that would work. i also was using 40% glycolic peels frequently to help with them, and that really didn't do much either. so i think there is something in the formulation itself.

Thanks so much




It is very interesting product. I dont have idea why this stuff works so good ,maybe is this ingredient:

water, *anionic surfactant*, stearic acid, saliciclic acid, partially hydrolysed whole egg, germal II, lavender, geranium oil, sulphur.

I never saw this ingredient in anything before.....or maybe is the combination of all those ingredients....anyway is very interesting.Than You so much for writing this


----------



## jelly77

HI,

Just ordered some of that milia cream from organic online.

Was wondering if the cream was suppose to be so oily?

It felt like the ingredients didnt realli mix well either. Is the cream suppose to be smooth because mine had random chunks of grains in them..

thanks!


----------



## jessica9

Originally Posted by *jelly77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HI,
Just ordered some of that milia cream from organic online.

Was wondering if the cream was suppose to be so oily?

It felt like the ingredients didnt realli mix well either. Is the cream suppose to be smooth because mine had random chunks of grains in them..

thanks!

yeah...the cream is like that. it used to have a thicker consistency and they made it smoother. i don't know what the chunks are exactly, but they don't hurt...maybe they help? if i were you, i'd keep the plastic cover they give you to protect it from air. the cream can spoil if it isn't air-tight...seems to be my experience. just maybe take a toothpick and stir it if it doesn't seem mixed well and see what happens. i spilled some of the cream by accident on my arm (tipped the container) and it actually hurt my skin! so...the stuff is strong. let me know what you think once you start trying it. are your milia around your eyes? that is where mine are. keep in mind if you use concealer around the eyes, you are basically using the product to prevent. i find as i use it, i don't really need to use as much concealor - the whole eye area looks better, so i wear less makeup. let me know how it works for you, because i'm curious. hope you have good results toos!


----------



## jelly77

hii..

thanks 4 the reply! i just started using it today just below my eye. hope it works well.. the first application realli burned! do you only use it in the evening? also, how long did it take you to clear your milia? does it work by burning off skin or something?


----------



## jessica9

Originally Posted by *jelly77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hii..thanks 4 the reply! i just started using it today just below my eye. hope it works well.. the first application realli burned! do you only use it in the evening? also, how long did it take you to clear your milia? does it work by burning off skin or something?

It takes a couple days for me to notice them really smooothed out. Perhaps a week or two for them to completely go away for me. It DOES burn! But I guess that is how it works!? I really am not sure how it works, but it works. It has to be some sort of exfoliation I would imagine with the salicylic acid?


----------



## jelly77

does anyone know if this cream has any other beneficial uses?

ie. can it be applied for any other problems? =)


----------



## CzarnyElf

Guys I think I found another product for milia-better $40 than $133 right?I am gonna order this cream next month-hopefully is gonna work




(some people said so...).Works for dark circles too so that is even better for me.

YonKa Phyto Contour 0.5 oz. - yon190


----------



## perlanga

I used to have some of those ever since I was a little girl, but I broke the skin with a needle, and they came right out, I just dabbed a bit of alcohol on them and done.


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *perlanga2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used to have some of those ever since I was a little girl, but I broke the skin with a needle, and they came right out, I just dabbed a bit of alcohol on them and done. lol, i'm not sure it's milia but i get that on my cheeks. i use the same method and it's gone.


----------



## Barry

I just ordered this naturalis milia cream after reading all the posts about it. But I am interested whether the $40 product mentioned will work just as well. The naturalis stuff is expensive!!


----------



## Darla

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I found an interesting article:Milia

that is a nice link with loads of information. i will have to bookmark that one. thanks


----------



## tuyetvy

does naturalis product truly work?


----------



## pm33

Hi, I am new on this site and am very interested in what everyone is saying. I have bumps under eyes, but derm says there is nothing I can do. I went to a facialist who is an RN who said the same thing. But, no one gave it a name. My facialist said they were glands. I don' t know. Heard Yonka phyto contour cream works. Any one try this?

So, how bad was the milia before? Were there many? I have like twenty under one eye.


----------



## GillT

I had milia under my eye. Well, just the one. Had it for years. Anyway, one night I'd had enough, got a pair of tweezers and sharp scissors and did a little surgery. You can't tell it was ever there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tornwonderland

Originally Posted by *Luvable_D* /img/forum/go_quote.gif (What I did to get it to where it was easy to get rid of was I used TCA peel. I would get a q-tip wet with TCA solution and dab the milia and let it sit for 5 mins. Then I'd rinse off with a damp cotton ball and apply acv on a q-tip. Repeated applications every so often helped bring it to the surface allowing me to remove it.)

Hi Everyone,

I have the little bumps too but I never really thought about it much. Can you tell me what TCA is? I have heard that ACV works on blackheads too but I didn't know that it worked on white bumps.

TCA stands for tricholoriac acid. It's a mix of salicylic, resorcinol and something else. I have to pull my books out! ::argh:: This is for professional use only! If used incorrectly it can cause hyperpigmentation, scaring, and other ugly skin iregularities. I recommend to use LOREAL ADULT ACNE KIT. It's the best thing next to a prof. peel by an esthetician. You can just use it on the trouble spots. You can also poke the milia with a lancet. First steam, then poke at an 90 angle and drain. Do not do this if you are prone to scabbing, and you must stop if you see blood. Again, I recommend going to a esthetican first. A dermatoligist might be a little more expensive. Hope this helps.


----------



## lisajne

I thought i was a freak until i found this thread. I had these lumps around my eyes for years but to embarrassed to do anything about it. I even have 1 where the eyelash meets the eyelid. I think i will try the naturalis milia treatment. Its expensive


----------



## jessica9

Originally Posted by *lisajne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I thought i was a freak until i found this thread. I had these lumps around my eyes for years but to embarrassed to do anything about it. I even have 1 where the eyelash meets the eyelid. I think i will try the naturalis milia treatment. Its expensive PLEASE be careful - I think the bump where your eyelash meets your eyelid is a stye and not milia! I get those because I have blepharitis. 
I have milia too, and the naturalis does work, but it is really strong. If anyone out there has sensitive eyes, you might want to be careful using it. I can't use the naturalis stuff because it makes my eyes water and burn. Does work though!


----------



## RepOslow

Is there any* permanent* solution to Milia? I've gotten almost all mine removed two times, but they're still coming back just as bad after about a week.

Great forum btw, looking forward to post here


----------



## RepOslow

Originally Posted by *RepOslow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is there any* permanent* solution to Milia? I've gotten almost all mine removed two times, but they're still coming back just as bad after about a week. 
Great forum btw, looking forward to post here





Suggestions?=D


----------



## magosienne

I don't know, sorry.


----------



## patsluv

Epidermx II microdermabrasion Epidermx II Microdermabrasion Pro-Treatment works really well for my milia. I got a couple under my eyes, also around the inner corner of the eyes. I gently massaged the cream on the milia and in a couple of uses, the mila all came out. Amazing! I got one milia right at the left eyelid and that's the only one that has remained because I don't want to massage the cream there - it's too close to the eye. I'm still trying to figure out how to get rid of that one.


----------



## arleene

I finally was able to get a jar of the naturalis milia treatment and started on the treatment right away. I could feel the cream working on the first use . By the next day some of the very small milia seeds were already smoothening out. The bigger milia seeds - 2-3mm types - took about three days to start shrinking. This product is indeed first rate! I have had those nasty lesions for years and all it took were a few days for the milia seeds to clear. For years I have been trawling the Internet for information, visits to the dermatologist and reading the beauty magazines. I tried all types of treatment you name it : glycolic acid, aspirin mask, laser, surgery but it always come back after a while. It was hellish and frustrating and all the more embarrassing to face anyone. I had to layer thick foundation to conceal those hideous lesions. And everything the makeup comes off, the nightmare returns. The search for a milia cure had been tedious at least for me, but now I am completely free! Thanks for this product! Its really a godsend!


----------



## Roboat

I love this forum &amp; am very excited to begin using it especially to see some before &amp; after pictures from users who have battled the millia and won! Although the above post describes her millia as being 'hideous lesions' but mine are just tiny white bumps on my cheeks that bug me. My dermatologist is certain they are millia but after RetinA cream didn't work only wanted me to hit the lasers for a cool $5K!!! Ummm, no.


----------



## arleene

Roboat, say no to expensive laser/surgical procedures! I have tried them for my milia lesions and NOPE they dont get rid of milia and can cause permanent scarring! It happened to me previously and I was so mad at my dermatologist. The only decent thing my derm did was to recommend the naturalis milia cream to me! I questioned my derm why she didnt recommend it to me before and she said sheepishly that the treatment was cheaper than laser/surgical procedures and so effective that it will put them dermatologists out of business! Can you believe that!


----------



## Roboat

Hi Arleene,

Umm, I gotta say your post, "Roboat, say no to expensive laser/surgical procedures!" sounds eerily like a sales pitch. If you read my post I said No to the lasers though my mom did it &amp; there was Zero after effects, even reddening...


----------



## arleene

actually I learn of this naturalis milia treatment from a well known dermatologist which I then asked my derm friend if its true that this treatment works. It was confirm true hence I went ahead to buy it.


----------



## dollylama

So what is the latest on this product?

Originally Posted by *fiji* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I heard that the Philosophy Oxygen peel was good at clearing this milia up, and it's only $45 compared to $100. Has anyone tried it? I was going to buy it, but I don't want to spend the $45 if it won't work. ever get any answers to this question?
post not showing!

d

doesn't say anything in the specs with regard to removal!?!?

strange, looks like ALL of my reply's to individuals posted in one post!

large lumps, too?


----------



## Fade to Black

I have millia as well, but it honestly doesn't bother me that much since it's only prominent when makeup is over my eye area. I have to be careful to apply concealer with a very light hand or else my under eyes look scaley. Once I'm out of the shower and my face is completely moisturized though, my skin looks pretty smooth around my eyes.


----------



## feu_du_ciel

Originally Posted by *arleene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif actually I learn of this naturalis milia treatment from a well known dermatologist which I then asked my derm friend if its true that this treatment works. It was confirm true hence I went ahead to buy it. arleene, could you tell me what's the name of that product? TIA
I have millia too and they become worse and worse




(

I've read some infos about the problem and they say oily-skined ones probably have more potential to get millia, so we should use OIL-FREE products, including skin care &amp; makeup, for our eye area

one dermatologist also recommended cleansing the area around eyes with a color-free baby shampoo as it's the purest cleanser


----------



## GlamourIsLife

you may want to allso try putting your head over steam, or applying a hot wash cloth to ope then pore, maybe before trying the ACV?? I found most of the time that gets junk out of my skin and much better then pinching or scratching stuff off.

Just a thought, i've never had this.


----------



## edmitchell

Hello Everyone,

Is the following under my eye a Milia?


----------

